# A-26 Invader



## jhamlin (May 14, 2005)

This A-26 is owned and flown by George Lancaster of Wilmington, NC


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 14, 2005)

Sweet! 
I wish I lived near a good collection of flying vintage planes. Ah well.


----------



## jhamlin (May 14, 2005)

where do you live?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 14, 2005)

Nova Scotia, Canada. Only static aircraft here I'm afraid.


----------



## jhamlin (May 14, 2005)

That's sad to hear. You should move to the US, haha


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 14, 2005)

It'd certainly be worth the trip. I'd kill to see the beautiful collections at Camarillo and other spots.
There are collections of flyers here in Canada, but they're a little west of where I am now. 
I've seen the ones at Hamilton and Tillsonburg in Ontario, but that was quite a while ago. And I've yet to get to see the Lancaster fly.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 14, 2005)

I'm lucky, I live near Duxford when I'm not at uni so I can go to all the airshows there relatively easily


----------

